# 17 yr old son looking to jam, Burlington



## Thadeus (Dec 6, 2009)

My 17 yr old son's perused Kijiji and Craiglist and his highschool but no luck trying to find some jamming partners. So was looking for some advice on how he could find some kids about his age who are interested either in just jamming or forming a band. 

He's devoted as hell and lives eats and breathes this guitar. He has an ESP M100 and play's hardrock and metal mostly. Likes stuff Steve Vai, Metallica, etc....

Any advice would be appreciated for a starting point.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

I know alot of the music stores around me had like a bulletin board somewhere where people could look for other musicians?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Ask him if he's willing to expand his musical horizons, and his age bracket. There's some middle-aged guys in my home town (one was my math teacher, another being my old guitar teacher) who I'd love to sit down and trade licks with.

If your son is willing to play something else, with an older demographic, he will probably have much more luck finding people to play with. Also, I know there's some older people who DO like metallica and megadeth etc who play, so he should be able to find those guys too.

Another great way of finding musicians, especially guitarists, is to go to shows.


----------



## Thadeus (Dec 6, 2009)

Budda said:


> Ask him if he's willing to expand his musical horizons, and his age bracket. There's some middle-aged guys in my home town (one was my math teacher, another being my old guitar teacher) who I'd love to sit down and trade licks with.
> 
> If your son is willing to play something else, with an older demographic, he will probably have much more luck finding people to play with. Also, I know there's some older people who DO like metallica and megadeth etc who play, so he should be able to find those guys too.
> 
> Another great way of finding musicians, especially guitarists, is to go to shows.


Those are some great idea's. We went to one at Gage Park in Hamilton this summer where he got to try and set world record for as many guitarists playing Smoke on the Water at the same time, he was just in his element.

There was a little bandstand he got to play on his own, like an amateur gig, in front of about 100 people sitting around the bandstand, and just cranked it out with his guitar, everyone was pretty amazed at what he could do.

Thanks for the advice. 

I'll have to supervise with some of the older guys, but if it was his age bracket it'd be easier for him.

I'll try the music stores and other shows coming up.


----------



## surftech88 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey Thadeus,
Another place for him to check out is www.fiveonenine.com it's a younger local music community board and there is a Looking for a band/members section that he could try. I used this board to find 2 members of my band who are now my best friends. Definitely worth a shot! 
-Surf


----------

